# Advice on upgrading my grinder?



## lorralorimer (Aug 3, 2013)

I've come to the conclusion (after about 7 years!) that my Dualit EL60 grinder is not up to the job. Even on the finest grind setting, my coffee is streaming out, however much I tamp it or cram the coffee in. I'm willing to buy secondhand - could I get a decent burr grinder for #100? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## dare (May 1, 2013)

Hi lorralorimer, I have my grinder up for sale in the for sale section of these forums. Its an Iberital, in superb condition, around the price your looking at and regarded as the best grinder you can buy for the money. And at the end of the day its the grinder that makes all the difference to the quality of the coffee.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11432-Iberital-MC2-grinder-AS-NEW-8-months-warranty-remaining


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

The mc2 that's for sale seems to fit the bill and is around 100


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

Can you mod the one you have? I have a modded Krups grinder that will do turkish grind no problem


----------



## Beem (Sep 6, 2013)

You should change a new one.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The advice for the Iberital MC 2 is sound, It is a well respected grinder easy to use and works well with small machines

Many on the forum have them and there will be no shortage of advice on adjustment /cleaning /maintenance should you require it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Beem (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes,I think you should buy an another one.


----------



## chrisah1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Can the MC2 do turkish?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

lorralorimer said:


> I've come to the conclusion (after about 7 years!) that my Dualit EL60 grinder is not up to the job. Even on the finest grind setting, my coffee is streaming out, however much I tamp it or cram the coffee in. I'm willing to buy secondhand - could I get a decent burr grinder for #100? Any advice would be appreciated.


This is a common question that pop up on the forum . For £100 , you are limited to a pre owned mc2 . These go on the forum reasonably regularly for £80-100 depending on age and condition . Yes you are correct the dualitt will not do espresso . I have no idea if the mc2 will do Turkish . It is best to use a stepless grinder like an mc2 for espresso , rather than moving ranges to brew , espresso and Turkish , and re dialling in each time you want to change brewing method .

Cheers


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

I joined the forum to look for a grinder too. My gaggia classic has just come back to life after recussitation by backflushing and I'm keen to do it justice. I was always content(ish) with pre-ground, but reading about how much better things could be with freshly ground beans my life is no longer complete!


----------



## Dave The Rave (Nov 23, 2013)

I went for an mc2 auto non doser because it seemed to be the best value for the money and highly regarded plus I will only grind what I need what I need at the time. The only negative that I've seen on here is that dialling in can take time and it's a pain to change from espresso fine to French press corseness for example. Hope this helps


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Dave The Rave said:


> The only negative that I've seen on here is that dialling in can take time and it's a pain to change from espresso fine to French press corseness for example.


For reference, I believe it took about 100 turns of the knob to go from out of the box to ready for Espresso. Between different beans I found myself turning around 20 times and you probably want to forget about going between french press and espresso with this grinder because while you can do it you'll waste a ton of coffee trying to get back to the right setting for espresso.


----------

